# Simple technique, simply explained for all to understand!



## gLyze (Apr 6, 2009)

HI there,

I am relativery new and am ready to learn about some recovering methods.

For more then 5 days I am searching the internet for methods, solutions exlanations regarding the purification of gold and recovery.

everyone has his own method his own tips and does things his way, no doubt in this.

But here is my question why do so many people use the so called called aqua regia methode?


The second question is as following:

I have a furnace and scrap gold...

now i do not want to use to many different chemicals but i have al acids needed availbale...

My problem is the different methods...

I am not really interested in produing 99,9999% pure gold which is the case of the aqua regia methode, i guess?

Is it possible by this method: Put all alloys ( jewlery scrap gold) inside the furnace with some barax inside, melt all of it .

Then take the melten copper gold and other metals out and put it all in nitric acid.

Shouldn one get almost pure gold without any unwanted metals.

When done you takes again the gold and put it into the furnace with a mix of some boric acid and borax to remelt purify and melt?

Kind regards

StB


----------



## Platdigger (Apr 6, 2009)

Almost.
You will need to inquart.
Read the posts by 4metals


----------



## gLyze (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi thx for the answere,

i tried to look for the posts but as a im pretty new in here it i difficult to get around and know all .

Can someone help find the posts by 4metals?

Kind regards

StB


----------



## semi-lucid (Apr 6, 2009)

gLyze said:


> Hi thx for the answere,
> 
> Can someone help find the posts by 4metals?
> 
> StB



http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/search.php?search_author=4metals


----------



## semi-lucid (Apr 6, 2009)

gLyze

You can also download a copy of "Refining Precious Metal Wastes" C.M. Hoke.
It is an older book, from about 1940, but it is a good place to start. Then learn some of the newer techniques from people on this forum.

You can download here:

http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=bbf3605938d177072edf8d1c6ca1365a

Or here:

http://rapidshare.com/files/204807747/Refining_Precious_Metal_Wastes_C_1__1_.M_Hoke.pdf

Regards.
John


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 6, 2009)

gLyze said:


> But here is my question why do so many people use the so called called aqua regia methode?


Because it works. 



> Shouldn one get almost pure gold without any unwanted metals.


No, although a great deal depends on the type of gold that is melted. If the gold is alloyed low enough, it would be successful to a degree, but in order for the process to work efficiently, gold content should be in the vicinity of 25%, so the previous post that suggested you should inquart is correct. Even then, the quality of your gold will not be high, and likely not meet the industry standard of 9995. 



> When done you takes again the gold and put it into the furnace with a mix of some boric acid and borax to remelt purify and melt?


Fluxing will not improve quality---and in fact tends to lower quality unless you use only borax. Fluxes can reduce oxides, adding them to the heat in question. If you want to improve the quality of gold by furnace, you must either use a zone refining process, or you must use the Miller chlorine process. Both of them are likely beyond the ability of the home refiner. The Miller chlorine process is hazardous. 

Unless your objective is to research methods of refining, don't try to re-invent the wheel. Follow accepted practices in refining gold if your objective *is* to refine gold. You're fortunate to have the necessary acids at your disposal. Anything less is likely to be met with poor results, and a lot of wasted time. That is a lesson I learned from the school of hard knocks.

If you'd like to simplify your life, get a copy of Hoke's book and read it until you understand what it says. 

Harold


----------



## gLyze (Apr 7, 2009)

Thank you all...

I will try my best and report how things went once finished or if any other question arise,

till that thanks alot one more time and take care

regards

gLyze


----------

